# 460 Power Steering



## MrBill68740 (Jan 24, 2011)

Over the past month my 460's power steering has become stiffer.
How does one decide if it is the pump or if the hydrolic fluid may be low.
If the fluid is the issue where does one find the fill cap? Next to the shift
on the deck? How does one determine 'full' for the fluid? The hole on the
left side of the transmission case?
Thanks for all replies...
Bill
Hoskins, Nebraska :globesnow:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MrBril! Not sure on your model, but have you checked the rearend back by the pto for the dipstick? Sounds to me like the pump might be getting worn.


----------

